# Welcome to the new Hilton / HGVC forum on TUG!



## TUGBrian

After many requests, we have implemented the new specific Hilton / Hilton Grand Vacations club forum.

Current moderator and Hilton owner Bill4728 will be taking over this forum and we should start moving existing hilton threads out of the old "hotel based" forum shortly!

Enjoy!


----------



## ricoba

Thanks for your work Brian!

Hopefully everyone enjoys the new format.

So far it looks great!


----------



## linsj

Thank you for listening to the requests. (I made one of them.)

This whole section is a big improvement.


----------



## pianodinosaur

*My First TUG BBS Posting*

 I joined TUG BBS today.  My ownership with HGVC started in 2001 at the Orlando SeaWorld property.  My wife and I have had a very good experience with HGVC resorts, RCI exchanges, cruises, and HHonors redemptions.  Having a site devoted to HGVC will certainly help. 

Our most recent vacation was at the Grand Mayan Riveriera Maya, which was booked via an RCI exchange.  The resort was wonderful.  However, we were subjected to a high pressure sales pitch in exchange for a reduced price on various tours and hotel charges. I don't think that saving a few bucks was worth it.  The trip to Chitzen Itza is not to be missed.


----------



## Jaybee

Not sure I'm in the right place, but does anyone know if you can reserve at the Kauai Beach Resort on points?  When I go to Hilton Honors, it tells me there are no Hilton Hotels other than Wailua.  I know.  I should call Hilton, but if anyone here knows, it would be easier than jumping through hoops on the phone.


----------



## DeniseM

Jaybee said:


> Not sure I'm in the right place, but does anyone know if you can reserve at the Kauai Beach Resort on points?  When I go to Hilton Honors, it tells me there are no Hilton Hotels other than Wailua.  I know.  I should call Hilton, but if anyone here knows, it would be easier than jumping through hoops on the phone.



The Kauai Beach Resort hasn't been a Hilton for a couple of years.  It's managed by Aqua now.  Their regular prices are quite good.  We own at the adjacent TS, and are renting one night at the hotel before our TS stay.


----------



## Jaybee

Thanks, Denise.  I should have figured that out, but people keep referring to the KBV being "next to the Hilton", and I thought that, since we're not getting the week we thought at KBV, that we could spend a few nights next door on points. (whine!  Whine!) 
I appreciate you helping me out again.


----------



## aarones

welcomes! have a good time!


----------



## GlobeHopper

*My first day as a new TUG member (and new to HGVC, too!)*

Hi everyone! After being an off-and-on guest on TUG, I decided to join today.  My husband & I purchased a HGVC timeshare on Hawaii's Big Island less than a year ago and haven't had a chance to use our HGVC membership or "bonus points" yet and we need to get movin'! Like other newbies, I find the whole timeshare thing a bit overwhelming and confusing. TUG, thanks for having a forum specifically for those interested in Hilton /HGVC!

If you are a HGVC member who has any words of wisdom with the best way to use the bonus points we were given upon purchasing, we're all ears. I have done some homework on it and it appears we'd get the most for our points by using them up at the HGVC resorts (versus having them turned into HHonors points, booking a cruise, car rentals, ...). However, there aren't that many club resorts in their portfolio considering they have multiple properties in Florida and Vegas.

Also, if anyone has exchanged their bonus or club points for an exchange in RCI we would welcome any tips! 

We have a lot to mull over  .

Thanks!


----------



## ppurdy

*Thank You!*

Been looking for owner's feedback, tips and tricks etc.
PPurdy


----------



## RX8

ppurdy said:


> Been looking for owner's feedback, tips and tricks etc.
> PPurdy



You will likely have better luck posting your question in the HGVC forum instead of the sticky thread. 

A gentle suggestion - you will get more responses with specific questions.

Do you own HGVC now?  If so, where and how many points?  

Or

Are you considering HGVC?  Where and how do you like to travel?

There are a lot of knowledgable people on the HGVC forum who are willing to answer your questions.


----------



## fidol

*Acronyms*

Is there a Hgvc acronyms thread? 
Thanks


----------



## ljmiii

nicko21lie said:


> Not sure I'm in the right place, but does anyone know if you can reserve at the Kauai Beach Resort...


Definitely NOT the right place...but the Kauai Beach Resort is an Aqua property. Also, Marriott Vacation Club has some properties in the Lihue area.

That said...not sure where the admins should move this.


----------



## alwysonvac

ljmiii said:


> Definitely NOT the right place...but the Kauai Beach Resort is an Aqua property. Also, Marriott Vacation Club has some properties in the Lihue area.
> 
> That said...not sure where the admins should move this.



Started a new thread for you - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/kauai-beach-resort-on-points.250345/


----------

